# Where can I buy custom heat transfers without sales tx ID



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

This topic might already been discussion, but where can I buy custom heat transfers without a sales tax ID?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try stahls, heat transfer warehouse or ace transfer company.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Just purchased from Silver Mountain Graphics and was never asked for it. They are cheap...high quality...and fast.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm trying to think if any of them asked for a tax id, not that I remember.


----------

